# Resources Guarding



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

I am looking for some activities or things we can do to help our foster dog with some mild resource guarding. Today was the first time it got, in my opinion, out of control with my dog. I want to slow or regress this behavior. I feel he is getting stronger in his behaviors as my dog will submit to him. I have heard about "Trading" high review treat for what they have. 

Any other ideas or thoughts?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have been instructed to flip Miles on his back and hold him down at the neck until he relaxes. He snapped at my husband once about a bone and after my husband put him on his back that was the end of it. We are probably lucky it just took one time, but we found it effective. In our case, he was a puppy trying to climb the social ladder in the house.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I found this here in the forum and it is quite good. Has the resources at the bottom of the article which I've also used. 

http://dogtrainer.quickanddirtytips.com/resource-guarding-dog.aspx

Elza has a minor issue too and we started some training with her a week ago. Can't say much how we are doing since its a slow process but we are working on it. 

Good luck, don't give up.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

Thank you! I had forgotten about the simple putting them on their back. That work with another rescue dog. 

Thank you for your feedback this ha been helpful!


----------

